# Ink Stains..



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Whilst I was in the bath last night Betty managed to find a Bic Biro.
She chewed it to pieces and now I have black inks stains on my cream carpet
Naughty Betty... As her punishment I subjected her to a full face trim this morning...
I have tried to get the stains out with carpet stain remover but not with much
success.....any one got any good tips???? I think it is ruined


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oops ... not worth having a relaxing bath hey Colin 

Cleaning tips ... new carpet or replace with hard flooring ... 

Sorry I shouldn't joke and laugh .. but I can't help it ... she is a madam


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

What a madam Betty is, these 'poos will eat anything won't they! Archie munched on a small light bulb this morning - came downstairs to find broken glass and the screw in filiment on the floor (he seems perfectly fine weird dog!)

I'm sure I've read somewhere that milk is really good for getting biro/ink stains out?

Fingers crossed you manage to find something to help


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oops ... not worth having a relaxing bath hey Colin
> 
> Cleaning tips ... new carpet or replace with hard flooring ...
> 
> Sorry I shouldn't joke and laugh .. but I can't help it ... she is a madam


That is really not helpful


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> What a madam Betty is, these 'poos will eat anything won't they! Archie munched on a small light bulb this morning - came downstairs to find broken glass and the screw in filiment on the floor (he seems perfectly fine weird dog!)
> 
> I'm sure I've read somewhere that milk is really good for getting biro/ink stains out?
> 
> Fingers crossed you manage to find something to help


Have just googled it... apparently WD40 helps - but what a stink


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Naughty Betty!! She is a monkey isn't she!! From a google search it seems dry cleaning solution can get rid of ink from carpet.

Might be worth getting in a professional as they may be able to get the stain out better as they will have the proper chemicals.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Have just googled it... apparently WD40 helps - but what a stink


I quiet like the smell!! - Betty you are trouble with a capital T - I bet she chewed it in a place where you cant hide the stain as well!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

calli.h said:


> I quiet like the smell!! - Betty you are trouble with a capital T - I bet she chewed it in a place where you cant hide the stain as well!!


I quite like the smell too ....just not on my carpet

Yep, right in the middle...no hiding it for sure


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

You'll have to get a rug!! Ha Ha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha ... Yes well done Calli .. A rug


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If Betty doesn't watch herself, Daddy may well turn her into a nice little rug


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ha ha ha ... Yes well done Calli .. A rug


Knowing Betty she would chew it to pieces!!!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Oooooops! Bad Betty <tries to hide big grin....>


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> If Betty doesn't watch herself, Daddy may well turn her into a nice little rug


Now there IS an idea!!!

It would make a change me walking over her rather than the other way around!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Have just googled it... apparently WD40 helps - but what a stink


I told you that first thing this morning!!!

( I have come on to check something -so don't get excited  )


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> I told you that first thing this morning!!!
> 
> ( I have come on to check something -so don't get excited  )


See , I do listen to you...you told me to google it...and I did....see what useful information ILMC members are missing out on........things are once again friendly with a capital F


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

How about a coffee table then. 

Alternatively I got these guys in to clean my cream loung carpet, they might be able to help, he did a great job. http://www.bone-dry.co.uk/findus

K xx


----------

